# Very sad.



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Never used a Beretta, but keep those guns clean and oiled.


*Policeman was slain after gun jammed*

Thursday, October 27, 2005 By DAVID HOLDEN

*Times Staff Writer [email protected]* 
Witness accounts detailed at hearing in Daniel Golden death

Witnesses said Huntsville police officer Daniel Golden was shot to death after his pistol apparently jammed in a gun battle with Benito Albarran on Aug. 29 in front of a Mexican restaurant on Jordan Lane, a Huntsville police detective told a judge Wednesday.

Investigator Charlie Gray described witnesses' accounts of the slaying this way:















When the shooting began, Golden was walking backward and returning Albarran's fire. Then Golden raised his hands in the air in front of him and seemed to be pleading for a halt to the gunfire before he fell on his back and lost his pistol.

Albarran then stood over Golden and fired two shots into his face.

Albarran, 31, is charged with capital murder for allegedly shooting a police officer who was on duty. If convicted, Albarran would face life in prison without parole or execution by lethal injection.

Golden, 27, was answering a domestic violence call made to the 911 center by Albarran's wife, Laura, shortly before 3:30 p.m., Gray said. When Golden arrived at Jalisco, a Mexican grocery and restaurant at 2648 Jordan, Albarran came out the front door and started shooting, witnesses told investigators.

Albarran, an illegal alien, followed Gray's testimony during his preliminary hearing Wednesday through an interpreter. Albarran listened attentively with a pleasant smile.

When he was questioned by police on Aug. 29, Albarran denied knowing anything about the shooting, Gray said. He told investigators he was in back of the restaurant mowing grass when he heard the shots.

After listening to the testimony during Albarran's preliminary hearing, District Judge Susan Moquin referred the case to a grand jury for more investigation.

Eight of 14 witnesses police interviewed said they saw some portion of the shooting, Gray said, and all eight identified Albarran as Golden's killer.

After Golden was shot, Albarran bummed a cigarette and a light from a bystander, leaned against a car and smoked until other officers arrived, Gray said. Albarran was arrested about 4 p.m.

Golden's Beretta 9mm semiautomatic pistol was still loaded with nine of its original 15 rounds when investigators found it, Gray said, and one bullet had not fed properly into the firing chamber.

Police also found two revolvers, a six-shot, .38-caliber Smith & Wesson and a five-shot, .38-caliber Rossi on the ground. Police traced the revolvers and they apparently were stolen.

An autopsy report prepared by a state medical examiner concluded that Golden died from several gunshot wounds. He was wounded in the lower abdomen and twice in the head.

One of the facial wounds had powder burns indicating the shot was fired at close range, Gray said.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

That's just not right at all...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

> Albarran, _an illegal alien_, followed Gray's testimony during his preliminary hearing Wednesday through an interpreter. Albarran listened attentively with a pleasant smile.


Prayers certainly go to the officers family after this tragic incident.

Just another reason for the federal government, specifically the President, to get serious about securing the boarders and boosting up the numbers of INS officers/officials. I certainly understand how the United States is a "land of opportunity", however, he is not even supposed to be in the country, nevermind come here and murder a law enforcement officer.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Albarran, an illegal alien, followed Gray's testimony during his preliminary hearing Wednesday through an interpreter. Albarran listened attentively with a pleasant smile.


God-DAMN illegal immigrants!!! :cussing:


----------

